# 11 Things You Have To Do On Your First Trip To Vegas



## longknife (Jan 26, 2014)

Stop putting it off; its your year! Grab a friend and plan your trip today thanks to Drew Curtis' FARK and BuzzFeed @ 11 Things You Have To Do On Your First Trip To Vegas

Even though I saw all of these when they were actually there, I might want to do this again:


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 26, 2014)

Vegas aint for everyone.

I lived there 15 long years.

so glad to be back in cali


----------



## yazi (May 31, 2014)

Do not forget about the Pinball Hall of Fame when i was visit to the Vegas i miss many things in these but now i want to again make plan for the Vegas tour and i sure that i will not loss any thing of Vegas at this time..


----------



## Politico (May 31, 2014)

1. Arrive
2. Check in
3. Get a good nights sleep
4. Wake up
5. Eat at one of the fine buffets
6. Go back to the room
7. Pack
8. Call a cab
9. Go downstairs
10, Load the cab
11. Leave before you lose all your money.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2014)

i took my husband to a casino this weekend...granted it was a lame one..harrah's at cherokee....hubby leads a sheltered life...he was amazed....but i dont see getting him to vegas this year...his amazement did not turn out to be positive and he lingered a wee bit too long at the black jack table...just watching but that is how it all starts....

but i would love to go...more to see red rocks and all but i would love to see vegas...but this wont be the year for that....


----------



## Juell (Jun 3, 2014)

That&#8217;s great Jakki45, I love to visit Las Vegas any time due to its stunning attractions. Well I used to visit the Stratosphere Tower before long time. It is worth going to the top of the tower just for the view of Vegas at night though and to get some pictures. However the Stratosphere is an amazing place. You really do feel like you&#8217;re on top of the world!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 18, 2014)

I hated Vegas. No coffee pots in your room...they want you to grab one from a kiosk or a restaurant..where slots are handy dandy. There are no places to sit. They don't want you to sit..unless it is in front of a slot machine. There is no grass. No trees. No nature. Just lots and lots and lots and lots of noise. You can't even walk at night to look at the sparkly lights without being harassed by scum handing out leaflets to the nearest slut house. We were there for 5 days. I stayed in my room except when grabbing a coffee to go. Hated every minute of it and swore I would never return. Ever. And I haven't. The place gave me a HUGE headache that lasted weeks. My brain reverbrated with WHEEL....OF...FORTUNE being echoed in my head...or DING DING DING, BONG BONG BONG, BANG BANG BANG. 

Oy. Horrible experience.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I hated Vegas. No coffee pots in your room...they want you to grab one from a kiosk or a restaurant..where slots are handy dandy. There are no places to sit. They don't want you to sit..unless it is in front of a slot machine. There is no grass. No trees. No nature. Just lots and lots and lots and lots of noise. You can't even walk at night to look at the sparkly lights without being harassed by scum handing out leaflets to the nearest slut house. We were there for 5 days. I stayed in my room except when grabbing a coffee to go. Hated every minute of it and swore I would never return. Ever. And I haven't. The place gave me a HUGE headache that lasted weeks. My brain reverbrated with WHEEL....OF...FORTUNE being echoed in my head...or DING DING DING, BONG BONG BONG, BANG BANG BANG.
> 
> Oy. Horrible experience.



Couldn't agree more Gracie.  You have to pay me to go to Lost Wages.  A lot.
I've had the pleasure of traveling all over North America and Hawaìi in my job -- Vegas is just about dead last on my favorite places.  Fortunately they only made me go there a couple of times.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 18, 2014)

You people are no fun.

Like it or not, Las Vegas is the epitome of American contemporary culture.

I have no interest in gambling but I still enjoying spending a few days in LV every couple years.  It is a fabulous place to watch people, see exotic cars, see interesting architecture and just hang out.  You have to just walk around and walk through the Luxor, Caesar's Palace, the Venetian, and so on...

The phoniness is facinating for its own sake.  The phony "Venice," Eiffel Tower," NYC neighborhood, and the other themed casinos are worth seeing any time.

There are tons of good places to eat and drink (mainly the casino buffets), and getting around is quite convenient.  My only problem is that I underestimate the distances and end up walking many more miles than my feet are prepared for.  I sometimes forget about the monorail or whatever it is.

And there a lots of interesting day trips you can make from LV, with Hoover Dam being #1.  Lots of good golf venues, some of which are quite reasonably priced.

I like to walk around the casinos and see how they force you to walk past the slot machines, no matter where you are going.  The psychology of it is priceless.

For those who are into such things, swimming and sunbathing are available all over the place.

Honestly, if you can't have fun in Las Vegas you are not trying very hard.


----------



## NLT (Jun 18, 2014)

On my list of first things to do when visiting vegas

1. Get the fuck out of vegas


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 29, 2014)

We love Vegas.

Good cheap thing to do in the evening = go to a convenience store on/near the strip, get a couple of hobo sized cans of beer in brown paper bags, find a good spot on the strip and commence people watching. That town is easily one of the best people watching places on the planet, we can easily kill a couple hours just watching the flow.


----------

